# I don't wanna and you can't make me...plz



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I am meeting these guys w/o manners can you please explain them to them?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Something, something, something... More or less the rise in male self entitlement growing up without women to keep them in check. 

Don't hide your shock until you come home to post it on TAMs. If a guy is being a disgusting pig them tell that to his face. He might go on acting like that without ever having anyone tell him it's wrong.

Besides what are you doing looking for these men anyways? You should know by now divorced men without kids save you all the hassle of breaking them in and already know how to cook and clean for the most part.


----------

